# Physiotherapy in FMH



## angel (Sep 25, 2012)

Dear members aoa!
I am new to this forum,I need your help.I have applied in FMH for DPT,can i get admission there? I scored 73% marks in F.sc .Can anybody tell me the last year merit of FMH in physiotherapy?What about AIMC? Do they require mcat for admission in DPT?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

hopefully you will easily get in FMH for DPT..

as far as i know, AIMC don't requires MCAT for DPT.


----------

